# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الجزيرة الرياضية تتهم "نايل سات" المصرية بالتشويش على ارسالها خلال افتتاح المونديال

## العالي عالي

*أكدت  قناة الجزيرة الرياضية أن انقطاع ارسالها أثناء بث مباراة افتتاح  مونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010 اليوم الجمعة حدث بفعل فاعل وأنها ستلاحق أي شخص  تسبب في هذا الأمر قضائيا.*

 * وبثت الجزيرة تنويها صريحا في شريط إخباري يحث مشاهديها على متابعة  المباراة بشكل أفضل على ترددات القمر الصناعي "عرب سات" في إشارة إلى  تدخلات ومحاولات تشويش من جانب الشركة المصرية للقنوات الفضائية "نايل  سات".*

 * وقال مقدم تغطية الجزيرة من جنوب أفريقيا الأخضر بالريش على الهواء مباشرة  إنه بات مؤكدا أن هناك تخريبا حدث وتسبب في تعطيل البث لدقائق خلال  المباراة الأولى التي انتهت بتعادل جنوب أفريقيا والمكسيك بهدف واحد لكل  منهما.*

 * وقال هشام الخالصي من مركز البث الدولي للجزيرة بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة إن  ما حدث "تشويش متعمد في القمر الصناعي والجزيرة تبث على نايل سات وهوت  بيرد وعرب سات ونور سات في نفس الوقت ويمكنها التنقل بين الأقمار الأربعة  ببساطة".*

 * وأضاف الخالصي أن الأمر يعتبر "قرصنة تليفزيونية لا مجال لوجودها مع  الجزيرة الرياضية وسوف لن نتوقف وإنما سيزيدنا هذا قوة وشجاعة مهما كانت  المحاولات وستتابع قضائيا كل من تسبب في التخريب والإنقطاع".*

 * وأوضح "نحن الأن في مهمة اعلامية رياضية لا علاقة لها بالسياسة"،  مستطردا   "الله يهدي ونتمنى أن جميع الضعفاء أمام قوة الجزيرة الإعلامية يفهموا أنه  لا مجال للمزح معها".*

 * وانقطعت الصورة أكثر من مرة خلال مباراة افتتاح كأس العالم الحالي بين جنوب  أفريقيا والمكسيك على كل قنوات الجزيرة الخمس التي تنقل المباراة ليتم  الربط بين ما حدث وتدخلات من جانب "نايل سات" خاصة وأن صورة البث في قنوات  التليفزيون المصري الأرضية لم تتأثر بالإنقطاعات.*

 * وفيما يبدو أنه رد عملي على نايل سات قام مسئولي "الجزيرة الرياضية" بقطع  الصورة عن التليفزيون الأرضي المصري الذي اكتفى في الدقائق العشر الأخيرة  بعرض لقطات معادة من المباراة.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مجموعة نايل سات في الواقع لها نقاط سوداء عديدة .. وهذه اخرى تُضاف اليها
ليس من حق المشاهد العربي ان يتابع البث المباشر على قناة عربية وبتعليق عربي إلا بعد ان يدفع ، سياسة عربية (الدفع قبل الرفع) !

شكرا لمجموعة الجزيرة الرياضية  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معقول والله عندي كان الوضع بخزي ما اعرفت اتهنا بالمتابعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله الحمد لله 
لا تغلبت ولا شي 

كنت احضر فيها اول شي على اسرائيل بعدين حولت على سوريا الارضية ولا بتبث فيها 
والشوط الثاني تفرجته على العرب سات
عادي 
المهم انه اتفرج 
ما بهم وين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

la عارف شو احكي

تصرف غبي

يجب تحمل المسؤولية عنه

----------


## anoucha

تصرف غير محترف
بس عنجد بدي ابكي لانو ما قدرت اشتري بطاقة الجزيرة رح يروح علي كاس العالم

----------

